# Liver Toxicity and Oral Steroids: Are the Risks Over-exaggerated?



## Arnold (Oct 3, 2012)

by Mike Arnold When it comes to the discussion of oral AAS, one topic I see come up more frequently than anything else is the fear of developing liver toxicity. This has led many BB?rs to administer these drugs for very brief periods of time, long before they have reached maximum effectiveness, or in some [...]

*Read More...*


----------

